# Ebay 100 FREE auctions Sept 28-Jan 7



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

http://pages.ebay.com/promo/ListFreeHoliday2010/ 

Seller Special 
September 28 - January 7 

FREE Insertion Fees for up to 100 Auction-style listings EVERY month 
List even big-ticket items&#8212;start the bidding where you want 
Pay only if your item sells 
----------------------------------------

How is this special promotion different from eBay standard fees for Auction-style listings?
Instead of receiving free Insertion Fees for your first 100 Auction-style listings which have a start price of 99Â¢ or less with no reserve price plus 100 Auction-style listings regardless of start price (for a total of 200 free Insertion Fees), qualified sellers will pay no Insertion Fees for the first 100 Auction-style listings which have no reserve price, regardless of start price. There is a limit of 100 listings eligible per calendar month, for this promotional rate during the Promotion Period.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Yes, i got this e-mail too. pretty cool.
Since I will never do over 100 in a month, it really helps me out.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I do not get these kind of emails from ebay. I either stumble onto them via someone posting this info online on a chat board. Or like this morning, I was logged into ebay and checking my current auctions, and happened to see it on the left hand side so I had to check it out. 

I have to remember to list my higher dollar items first. I don't want to list 100 books for example at .99 and find they counted toward the higher dollar item listing promotion. 

I am listing salt and pepper shakers currently. I have a LOT of them. Another one of my, one collection too many............sigh.......

And yes this is my ebay user id. I figured out long ago, one does not hide very well online on the big old web.................I never did figure out hide and seek very well as a kid, either 

And yes it's going to help me out a LOT, also


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Hmmm, I haven't used ebay for a while. Might start up again. Thanks for the tip.
Matt


----------

